# !!!! Turkish Tumblers And Sub Species !!!!



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello, I would like to know the history and origin the pro and cons of the turkish takla. What are the different types in this breed, I have heard there are many like mardin, urfa, Arab, and kir, types are there more? What are the most valuable types in this breed? What are the difference in there performance, what to look for? If there is someone out there that could help me get a better understanding about this breed. Thank you in advance!


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

No one out there to help me with this breed?


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

http://www.turkishtumblers.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=8


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

brother send me a pm with all your questions or go on my fb


----------

